# A Detailing Thread



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone seen a detailing thread floating around on here? I'm looking for some detailing tips for the brute force. I used to use stuff on they plastics that I was later told was bad. I've heard of SC1 silicone spray and pledge furniture polish as well. Any other good products, or which do you guys use?

What about cleaning these black ITP SS212 wheels? They seem to just get dull and I can't make sense of the 1,000 things people say to use. I've heard just soap and water, waxes, eagle one mag cleaner, certain types of tire shine. Then for each one of those recommended, some one says they are bad and eat away at the surface, so I don't even know where to start. I'm thinking about going to Walmart tomorrow and getting one of those mothers power ball things to help out, just don't know what chemical to bring back the shine. 

One thing I do now is spray the entire bike down with citrus cleaner, simple green, or purple power, and let sit, then spray off. Then I coat everything under the plastics with tire foam. It makes the gas tank, frame, and other stuff shine like new without washing off. If anyone sees an issue with this so far, let me know so I can stop. I've also heard of spraying the entire underside with Pam cooking spray and some say that the dirt/mud will just fall off. 

Any other tips/tricks, or is this all wrong from the start? What is everyone else doing to clean their four wheeler / plastics? What about my black wheels? I'm also looking for using most stuff that can be bought at Walmart/autozone etc... Didn't really want to have special order a bunch of expensive stuff since I usually detail mine after every ride. Hell, I usually go through a whole can of tire shine when cleaning the bike after a ride. I'm pretty picky and like everything to shine. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I use a spray called top kote on my plastics and it does good. I get mine from the local Yamaha shop for like $9


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/94-how-tos/1823-shine-up-your-plastic.html

^^^ Search works very well


----------

